# Does size matter



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to get some baby chicks but I already have two 3 year old hens. How big should the chicks be before they move in with the big girls.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no one good answer. Some birds are over joyed to have peeps around, others not so much. You can put them with the hens in a cage to see what their reaction is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I usually wait until they are a bit similar in size and I put lots of obstacles around.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep the new and established flocks separated but everybody can see everybody.Then I start letting the new mingle with the old in small increments to identify any issues.Some adults will not except new flock members, right now I'm having problems with my rooster attacking my juveniles. I may have to put him in solitary confinement.Just remember adults can and will kill juveniles so watch them closely.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

We have been letting our 2 month olds mingle in the pen with our adult hens but for now are letting them go to bed in separate coops. I am anxious to combine them into one coop!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My peeps have been in the coop with the big girls since about 8 weeks old and have done fine. I kept them in the same pen ,but separated for a couple of weeks. So, by 2 months or so, they've been in with the rest.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> My peeps have been in the coop with the big girls since about 8 weeks old and have done fine. I kept them in the same pen ,but separated for a couple of weeks. So, by 2 months or so, they've been in with the rest.


We have had them in same pen but they roost in separate coops. Do you recommend just putting the two month olds in the big girl's coop one night to see how they do?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just put them out when you can be close by to watch to make sure they don't get picked on too much. I think you'll be surprised to see how fast the little toots can move out of the way of the big girls!


----------

